# Dear bettas:



## Phae (Aug 13, 2014)

I put you in together and you didn't get along. Then I froze you both to death that night it got down to 55 or so degrees last week. Sorry about that. I didn't realize you really required a heater. I didn't think it would get that cold in August. I intended to make your life better by getting you out of little cups. It felt colder in walmart and petco than it did in my house, I never even considered that it would be a problem. I should have googled that first. It's been a really cold summer. I'm sorry I didn't do better for you.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope this was meant to be a warning to others to actually research fish before they get them...and not a flame starter. It is what happens when people get fish they do no research on or just ask for pet shop advice.


----------



## Phae (Aug 13, 2014)

I thought this was the MEMORIAL section. It's a MEMORIAL. No hidden meanings.

How do I block people on here? I'll be happy to block you so you don't see my MEMORIAL.



Sylverclaws said:


> I hope this was meant to be a warning to others to actually research fish before they get them...and not a flame starter. It is what happens when people get fish they do no research on or just ask for pet shop advice.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I sorry for you loss of fishes, i really hope you get another betta soon and don't get discouraged from my failure. 

*Sylverclaws *was trying to point out to people that starting a fish tank to research instead of buying the fish. I really don't think she was putting you down and was trying to point out a big mistake that we often make. ;-)


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

As long as we all learn from each mistake and fish death... then your post is a good thing. Even the memorials get read by members and your experience will help them too. 

Yes a heater... yes separate tanks for each. But one thing I DO know... is that during the time you cared for them... they were better off than in the tiny cups. 

Please try again sometime! Get a thermometer with that heater tho! I could write pages and pages about the mistakes I've made!

So sorry for the hard lessons and your loss!


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't mean to sound so snippy. Sorry. No, I was saying I was hoping you put that up to teach people what not to do with all the info you used and hoping it wasn't meant to rile up people intentionally, that's all. =p They like it nice and hot, well, warm...compared to some fish they like it hot and enjoy temps as high as 90F, though it's best to set it around 80 or so, otherwise their metabolisms spike.

You should try again, if you're willing, but don't put two together, not even male and female as they will still fight eventually, may even right off in many cases. They're nice hardy fish, but it's a common belief that they like small spaces and don't need a heater or filter. And it's not always the buyers fault since MANY ask info before getting them, and very often pet shops tell you, quite energetically at that, that they not only don't need filters and heaters, but do great in bowls and vases(often recommending toxic plants) and don't like temps higher than 70 degrees. I chowed down on a pet shop worker who did this to a sweet elderly couple asking about it(even told them to put two males together provided the tank was ten gallons or more and said they'd do fine in that much space, which is false since you could put two males in a very well planted 100 gallon tank with no other fish and they'd still find each other and fight), they came to me for info on it and the petshop girl flushed and fled. 

I feel bad, I am sorry I came off so harsh! I suppose I get a little rough when it comes to care, not always remembering that it is NOT always the buyers fault, nor do I MEAN to sound so harsh. Many get advice from the wrong place is all, and don't know better. So I apologize for sounding so snappy. It wasn't meant to, honest. 

I am sorry for your loss. =( It's not fun to lose any pet, even fish, when you try to give them a good home.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

I knew what you were getting at, Sylverclaws. And people DO need to research like heck before getting ANY fish!


----------

